# Trident of Neptune - MercoMods



## MercoMods (Jun 19, 2015)

Hello everyone! My name is Kristian Ingelstad, AKA MercoMods.

I am new to posting on forums like this, so please help me if i do something wrong! 
I also never posted any worklogs. I usually post pictures, updates, videos, etc. on my facebook page, MercoMods. Make sure to follow the page to keep up to date!  Giving away a set of FULLY custom sleeved cables, if anyone is interested. Instructions on Mercomods page!  (ending in one week)

I recently finished my newest project, "Trident of Neptune". I appreciate all feedback, positive and negative.
It is a simple mod with no custom loop, just a special color theme.

Parts list:
CPU: i7-4790K
Motherboard: Asus Z97 Sabertooth Mark S
GPU's: 2x GTX 980 Reference design
RAM: 32GB Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR3 2133Mhz, got it for 150 dollar!
PSU: Corsair Ax1200i (Yes, i know.. Overkill. Had it from when i ran 3x 780 Ti Classified overclocked)
Storage: 3x Samsung 840 Pro 256gb, 1x Sandisk Extreme 128gb
Case: NZXT H440
Fans: Corsair AF140's and Af120's
Cooling: Corsair H110i GT



Here are all the parts i used, plus some more! Don't ask why i have 2 mouses there. I don't know! D:







The first thing i did after i decided the color scheme, was sleeving the cables.
















After that, i took pictures of (almost?) all the parts i used, before modding!

CPU: i7-4790K






Motherboard: Asus Z97 Sabertooth Mark S






GPU's: Nvidia GeForce GTX 980 reference design






RAM: 32gb Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR3 2133mhz






PSU: Corsair Ax1200i (again, please don't kill me for the overkill, i know 750watt is enough, but why buy a new weaker psu when i already have this one? D: ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Storage: 3x Samsung 840 Pro 256GB  (Forgot to take a picture of the Sandisk Extreme 128gb)






Case: NZXT H440






Fans: Corsair Af140 and Corsair Af120






Cooling: Corsair H110i GT






PAINTING!


I started with the fans. It was pretty easy using Bill Owen's videotutorial on youtube! (thanks!)






RAM: Just unscrewed everything, i guess.






Sadly, i didn't take too many pictures of the disassembled parts, as i was mostly recording the whole process for a video, which is coming soon. This includes everything from parts to "Trident of Neptune"!

Here's the RAM finished!










Here are the finished fans! Ignore the minor gray spots on the rubber grommets. This was fixed later! 










Here's the first GPU finished painted!






Here's the first SSD! All of the SSD's were painted like this, but i added some acrylic plates on them later. Ignore the minor white spots on the BACKSIDE of the connection. The golden fingers/connectors was untouched, and the SSD works great. However, i should have attached the tape covering the connector better.






Here's one of my favorites! The watercooler!






Forgot to take a picture of the case alone when it was finished. 
Anyways, here are some pictures of the finished build! Feel free to leave any sort of feedback on it, both constructive criticism and postive feedback is appreciated.




















Yes i know the rubber rings are ugly. I had to "sacrifice" one side, to get them back inside. However, if you take a look at the last picture, they look great from the inside. 











All the pictures were taken in this small ghetto garage, haha. We used white background for the pictures, but black for the recordings. Here's a sneak peek on the video: . Due to some problems with Adobe Premiere, i will most likely have to recreate the start of the video, even further delaying it. :/

The "Clear" replacement window for NZXT's new H440 and Razer Edition case is machined from 3/16" cast acrylic. This window offers more durability and visual clarity over the factory Polycarbonate window. These replacement windows are made and sold exclusively by Mnpctech. You just bend tabs to install our custom H440 replacement window in your NZXT H440 and Razer designer H440 Mid tower case and available here, 







Thanks for reading/watching! Hope you enjoyed it. This is my first big project, hopefully out of many.  
If you would like to view my next project "Harvester of Time" Sponsored by Thermaltake, Ttesports, and IceModz, feel free to follow my page at MercoMods on facebook!

Kristian Ingelstad
MercoMods


----------



## 2big2fail (Jun 23, 2015)

Never before has a reference gpu cooler and an AIO cpu cooler been so sexy.

Reminds me a lot of White Metropolis.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 23, 2015)

I like it. Looks sharp.


----------



## Jhelms (Jun 24, 2015)

Excellent work! Lots of attention to detail which is kick ass


----------



## MercoMods (Jul 14, 2015)

LEFT IS BEFORE
RIGHT IS AFTER
A little over a week ago i got my replacement window from Mnpctech. The difference was HUGE! I definitely recommend everyone with an NZXT H440 to get one. It does not get dirty quick, and it does not collect a lot of dust. It is a lot easier to clean, since i can just use regular toilet paper instead of having to use a microfiber cloth on my old one. No scratches yet,  and it is a huge improvement. There should be a link in the original post if you are interested


----------



## MonsterMawd (Aug 3, 2015)

One of the best H440 builds to date!


----------

